# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  قالوا عن اللغة العربية

## مصطفى سلام

*قالوا عن اللغة العربية* 
*إرنست رينان (الفرنسى)* 
 (( اللغة العربية بدأت فجأة على غاية الكمال، وهذا أغرب ما وقع في تاريخ البشر، فليس لها طفولة ولا شيخوخة .))

*الألمانى فريتاج :* 
 	(( اللغة العربية أغنى لغات العالم ))
*وليم ورك :*
 (( إن للعربية ليناً ومرونةً يمكنانها من التكيف وفقاً لمقتضيات العصر. ))

*د . عبد الوهاب عزام :* (( العربية لغة كاملة محببة عجيبة، تكاد تصور ألفاظها مشاهد الطبيعة، وتمثل كلماتها خطرات النفوس، وتكاد تتجلى معانيها في أجراس الألفاظ، كأنما كلماتها خطوات الضمير ونبضات القلوب ونبرات الحياة . )

*مصطفى صادق الرافعى :* 
(( إنما القرآن جنسية لغوية تجمع أطراف النسبة إلى العربية، فلا يزال أهله مستعربين به، متميزين بهذه الجنسية حقيقةً أو حكماً .))

*د. طه حسين :*
 (( إن المثقفين العرب الذين لم يتقنوا لغتهم ليسوا ناقصي الثقافة فحسب، بل في رجولتهم نقص كبير ومهين أيضاً.))

مصطفى سلام

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذي الجليل مصطفي سلام
موضوع رائع كعادة سيادتكم دائما 
اكثر ما اعجبني مقولة طه حسين 
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري*

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كلام اكثر من رائع استاذ مصطفى
انا اكثر جمله عجبتنى :


د . عبد الوهاب عزام : (( العربية لغة كاملة محببة عجيبة، تكاد تصور ألفاظها مشاهد الطبيعة، وتمثل كلماتها خطرات النفوس، وتكاد تتجلى معانيها في أجراس الألفاظ، كأنما كلماتها خطوات الضمير ونبضات القلوب ونبرات الحياة . )

لان اللغه العربية اكثر اللغات غنى بالكليمات والالفاظ  توضح وتصور معانى جميله وتكشف ما فى النفس والقلب بصورة واضحه و بمعانى جميله.

تحياتى لك.

----------

